# cargo ship Wayfarer 3



## soundlight (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello everybody! i need some help and maybe someone here can give me some informations... i want to bulit the model of the cargo ship WAYFARER 3, 1951, Doxford shipyard and i need to find the construction plans, details end enything else necessary to can do it..
Thank you


----------

